# WOO HOO Look What the White Boy Got!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So this is what Orion got for his late b-day /early x-mas gift, lol. Gotta get Phoenix, his is gonna be late, lol. But I ordered a collar from Trevor (nismo) @ Northwest Custom Supply. We got it last night in the mail, Orion KNEW it was for him, lol. So this morning we put it on and went to chase squirrels, pardon him, I have been over indulging the boys since our loss of Penny(RIP). he is a bit fat here, but his muscle tone is nice for a mutt 

That is all he is doing until the end cause he saw a squirrell, lol.
























I really like this one - 
















See he has muscles  - 








It's in the TREEEEEEE - 
























This one is also one of my faves of this shoot - 
















Now he is posing, I made him sit, the squirrel quit torturing him, lmaooo - 

























Ok I'm done, if anyone else gets a collar from Trevor feel free to post it here  Now enjoy the hwite boy goodness, hahaha


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Collar looks good on him! Great pictures!!

How much are they if you don't mind me asking...I like em...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks John, pm sent about cost  And thank you, I really like him in his blue stuff but I think black is totally his color


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

great collar! looks good on him


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Loooking gooood!!! He's such a handsome man!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you both, I really do like it on him  THanks BRandi I think he looks quite handsome as well


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

handsome award


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking collar!!! I hope to get one from Trevor eventually.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's looking slick!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Really awesome! Trev makes some nice stuff.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you Holly, I am quite pleased with it, will put it to the test on a walk later this evening when I get home 



truepits92 said:


> handsome award


aww thanks, I think he has turned out rather handsome for a mutt, I get mad compliments on his color, but his face is what does it for me, lol.



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great looking collar!!! I hope to get one from Trevor eventually.


Megan, Helena would look killer in one, ooo maybe a pretty red one or even pink or purple, lol, I bet Trevor would love to make one for her  And thank you, I really am happy with it and I love the little collar thing htat holds the end of the collar under the buckles, very very cool  IS elastic, love it 



aimee235 said:


> He's looking slick!


hehehe thanks Aimee,  He is the dirty white sexy boy, lmaoo


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Really awesome! Trev makes some nice stuff.


yes he does, since he told me about his company I have wnted a collar, so Orion was the first to get one, now he has 3 collars and 4 or 5 leads, lmaoo, I hope to be gettin ghim a harness soon, will see how that goes, and I won't even go in to what Phoenix has or Penny (RIP) had, lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww look at that handsome man in his brand new necklace!

I didn't even know that Trevor made collars.It looks good!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yes ma'am, he just started his company, but yes, I really do like it, 

p.s. Orion thinks Pretty Girl needs one


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY  He looks great in it and Trevor did a great job. I can't wait to get a green one for D


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo I can't wait to see Dosie in one, he is gonna look smashing I just know it. Post pics when he does  Thanks girl


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good on him!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks good Tye he wears it well


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ames - Thank you so much, I think he looks good in it as well 

Tara - Thanks girl, I am really super happy with it


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

o0o0o0o. i like it. did he make a site for the collars? i wanna know what colors and prices! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the collar, Tye!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, my!! Tye, please tell Orion how sexy and handsome his Auntie Bev says he is in his new collar!!

Tye, I got an idea.. will ttyl about it! I love that last pic of Orion.. that's my favorite outta the whole shoot! 

Trev, you did an awesome job man! I'd totally order from you, if I had a dog. 
*Wink*!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im really diggin Orion, he's a bit bigger than nismo, but i would trade my mutt for the world as i know you wouldnt either!!
thanks for the compliments everyone i really appreciate it.
we go for quality not quantity 
im sooooo happy you like the quality and the over all collar its self !
no internet for me now, im actually at a starbucks right now lol.
but in january we'll be back in action, i would rather get stuff we NEED before i set up comcast again.
thanks again Tye!
and thank you guys for the compliments on the work!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice collar and Orion is gorgeous!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> o0o0o0o. i like it. did he make a site for the collars? i wanna know what colors and prices! lol


Thanks a ton, and I am sure if you PM Trevor he can tell you, no site yet, just give him a shout he can let ya know 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love the collar, Tye!


Thanks so much Lauren  Kangol needs one too, lol 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Oh, my!! Tye, please tell Orion how sexy and handsome his Auntie Bev says he is in his new collar!!
> 
> Tye, I got an idea.. will ttyl about it! I love that last pic of Orion.. that's my favorite outta the whole shoot!
> 
> ...


lol BB I did tell him and he licked my whole face, he says thank you  And I LOVE what you did with the pic, that is the one Trevor should use for his site  You rock, love ya mah. 



Nizmo said:


> im really diggin Orion, he's a bit bigger than nismo, but i would trade my mutt for the world as i know you wouldnt either!!
> thanks for the compliments everyone i really appreciate it.
> we go for quality not quantity
> im sooooo happy you like the quality and the over all collar its self !
> ...


aww Trevor, we are both very happy with it, I see Orion getting TONS of use out of it and he is a bit taller than Nizmo, but they are the same mix, some of Orion's brothers look like Nizmo. and no I wouldn't give him up for anything  Can't wait til you are back 



PerfectPit said:


> Very nice collar and Orion is gorgeous!


Thank you very much, I love my white boy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG how did I miss this thread. LOL Orion looks very handsome and sexy in that collar. You are right Black looks good on him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Sharon, I am lovin this collar, I really am, Orion whines when I take it off of him, I think he smells Nizmo  But it is sturdy and looks awesoem on him.  Thanks again


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys! once again im soo happy you guys like it!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

bro I love it and ya know it.  I may be orering Phoebe and Phoenix one next year  Thanks again


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im ready when you are! lol.

what picture were you talking about that i should use?

did sharon post up vendetta's contest prize


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, I see you found it and you can use any of these bro, any of them


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ya i did. thank Tye!


----------

